# Closely spaced pregnancy



## VRMoran (Sep 12, 2011)

Does anyone know of a ICD-9 cdoe for closely spaced pregnancy.  Would V23.89 work. (Other high risk pregnancy).


----------



## myrna.whitebird@ihs.gov (Oct 7, 2013)

code for closely spaced pregnancy


----------



## myrna.whitebird@ihs.gov (Oct 7, 2013)

icd-9 code for closely spaced pregnancy


----------



## myrna.whitebird@ihs.gov (Oct 29, 2013)

Code for closely spaced pregnancy


----------

